
Designing RedditRiver.com Website - iamelgringo
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/designing-redditriver-dot-com-website/
======
ghiotion
God, I just love this guy's posts. He's so freaking enthusiastic. It's really
infectious. Normally, I'm not a big fan of the exclamation point, but somehow
he makes it work.

------
cnu
Here is one project which does a cloud view of top news in reddit. The author
has a python and a lisp version. <http://nearfar.org/git.html> But I can't get
the url to the actual cloud view page.

------
kpax
this guy got some skills.

